# How many people going to Gaydon that don't own a TT



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Will we have our own other Marques car park i am hoping to get there. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Me...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Non TT owners more than welcome - we ceratainly had an "other marques" car park last year, so don't see why we can't do the same this year  I'm sure Lee will be along shortly to comment.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Do you have to be a TTOC member though ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Do you have to be a TTOC member though ?


Nope - but the price is more for non-members. Or rather, the privce is cheaper for members as a member benefit.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Will we have our own other Marques car park i am hoping to get there. :wink:


You can tag on the back of our convoy :wink: :wink: on the saturday , that is if you are going down sat :wink: :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

davidg said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Will we have our own other Marques car park i am hoping to get there. :wink:
> ...


If hes late excuse him, takes a week to pick which watch :lol: :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

davidg said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Will we have our own other Marques car park i am hoping to get there. :wink:
> ...


May go Saturday but after work like last time so may see you for dinner.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > kingcutter said:
> ...


BBQ this time :wink: ,when i went down the other week for the reps meet it took me under 2hrs :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If Kate gets her finger out and pushes well then I may still make it! 

p.s. no seedy comments about getting her finger out please!! :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Of course you are all welcome!!

We will have an 'other marques' car park just for you guys.

You are also welcome to join any of the cruises on the events page.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> If Kate gets her finger out and pushes well then I may still make it!
> 
> p.s. no seedy comments about getting her finger out please!! :roll:


A curry and some of what got her that way in the first place should hurry things along :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll do my best! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

gcp said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If Kate gets her finger out and pushes well then I may still make it!
> ...


What? Sticking his finger in her belly button? Ah, that's why he wants Kate to get her finger out (of her belly button) so he can replace it with his.

At least I think that's how our baby was made.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I would (just so you could see a grown man cry) be but got to go to a wedding instead :? Next year though


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I won't, I'm afraid - will be working.

Someone else will be doing the concours this year, I'm afraid


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I *should* have my A4 Cab in time for the bash. It's on a Ship at the moment


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gonna be a nice "Other Marques" car park


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't make it due to family commitments. Will try to make it next year though 

Gonna meet up with the Scottish contingent & a few other attendees at Davidg's house on the Saturday before they all head off for the cruise down to Gaydon.

Have a great time 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll be there in other marques car park...see you all soon 

Jackie x


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

and us!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My "other marque" will be the newest car there!

I'll be picking it up this Saturday. 

Let the sun shine!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We're possible but unlikely at the moment. Kate only had the C-sectopn stitches out today and was only allowed out of bed for more than just meals yesterday.

Apparently there's a high risk of DVT so a couple of hours in a car is probably not the best idea. :?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm umming and ahhing whether to make the trip.

Been on the last two and loved them. Might feel a bit odd without the TT, but all being well I'll make it.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

senwar said:


> I'm umming and ahhing whether to make the trip.
> 
> Been on the last two and loved them. Might feel a bit odd without the TT, but all being well I'll make it.


This will be the 2nd meet we're going to without a TT...certainly didn't feel odd without a TT  - but it did make me want another 

But a great weekend either way!

Jackie x


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm umming and ahhing whether to make the trip.
> ...


And it was great to meet you both see you Saturday. 8)


----------

